# Height is separate from PSL and very important



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something

Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important

women are often directly attracted to very tall men regardless of their face because it would be like a man going after a woman with the best butt in the world even if she was very average looking. IMO height is more important to women than ass or tits are to men, women will overlook a lot of face for height, just like they will overlook you being a manlet if you are very goodlooking. If you’re 6’8” and repulsive or 5’4” and chad though obviously this doesn’t work but a 6’3” normie is the male equivalent of a butterfaced Brazilian butt goddess

assuming you’re in the west and not the Netherlands or Portugal or other outlier countries then

5’4 and below = PSL1
5’5-5’6 = PSL2
5’7-5’8 = PSL3
5’9-5’10 = PSL4
5’11 = PSL4.5
6’ = PSL5
6’1-6’2” = PSL6
6’3-6’4 = PSL7
6’5-6’6’ = PSL8

After 6’6 this declines because you will attract a lot of height fetish women but others will think you’re just a freak. You’re still going to stay at least PSL5+ if you’re over 6’6 tho. It’s not something almost anyone ever has to worry about since there are so few men that even reach 6’3 in the west that a real 6’6 is seen maybe once a year or less by most people

being Height PSL5 is the minimum to be a chad from height. Combine this with a 5PSL face and the whole package is actually more like 6PSL. Same with 6’2” and 6 PSL, the combined package is more like 7PSL. Chris Hemsworth is gigachad because he’s at least 7 PSL on both criteria and for that reason his irl appeal is more like 8 PSL

TLDR height isn’t a cope it’s something that women are attracted to that doesn’t have a comparasion to men’s attraction to women, the closest comparison is ass and tits, anyone who has been around women enough for real knows this is a accurate statement


----------



## redpilledboomer (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Sep 13, 2021)

height is more important than boobs and ass in a woman


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something
> 
> Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important
> 
> ...


6’1-6’2” = PSL6

Finally i can claim 6 psl somali 


brb applying to avengers.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

By the way this post was sponsored by Bonesmashing


----------



## xefo (Sep 13, 2021)

6'10 = 10psl


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 13, 2021)

Height is more of a cultural trend tbh. Ofc, women naturally select for height + there is the dom aspect but it's more of a status symbol than anything. I think frame is more of a direct substitute for tits and ass. Broad shoulders, vascular and defined arms, abs and glutes activate primal wiring in the foid.

The difference is that because our standards are much lower, we see ugly girl with good body as hot. A girl won't see an ugly face and good body the same way.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 13, 2021)

over for us manlets


----------



## grimy (Sep 13, 2021)

I agree even though most won’t. Height is ALWAYS the first attribute women mention when referencing a guy they like/talking to. “Yeah he’s like 6’4!!” I’ve witnessed this with my own eyes from my sister and her friends + college friends.


----------



## Lars2210 (Sep 13, 2021)

grimy said:


> I agree even though most won’t. Height is ALWAYS the first attribute women mention when referencing a guy they like/talking to. “Yeah he’s like 6’4!!” I’ve witnessed this with my own eyes from my sister and her friends + college friends.


That’s because being tall is more common than being good looking. 
Plus women acknowledging facial attractiveness of a dude is off putting & subjective. No woman wants to be inferior lookswise than her partner. Height is just objective but like it’s been said a trillion times, it’s a multiplier. A 6’4 5 pal can’t compete with a 5’10 6 psl for 80% of thee female population


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm 6'1.5 and thinking about adding those shoe soles that'll make me 6'3.5. Is it that much of a difference you guys think or am I being aspie. Whenever I walk around in timbs, I feel like I height mog everyone in Canada. 
I got a face thaht's approaching 6 psl+ as well as I keep cutting fat


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 13, 2021)

Strange. Most stacies and htbs I've seen on my campus are dating guys around 6'-6'2" with attractive faces. I've seen like 5 guys who've been around my height in the past month I've been on campus and none of them were walking with a girl. 3/5 of them were black and the other 2 were white and around 4.5-5 PSL.


----------



## gamma (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Strange. Most stacies and htbs I've seen on my campus are dating guys around 6'-6'2" with attractive faces. I've seen like 5 guys who've been around my height in the past month I've been on campus and none of them were walking with a girl. 3/5 of them were black and the other 2 were white and around 4.5-5 PSL.


Yeah girls care more about face and 6'2 is already considered tall by every woman except the tall ones


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Sep 13, 2021)

Can I a 5’10” male get away with larping as 6ft?


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Strange. Most stacies and htbs I've seen on my campus are dating guys around 6'-6'2" with attractive faces. I've seen like 5 guys who've been around my height in the past month I've been on campus and none of them were walking with a girl. 3/5 of them were black and the other 2 were white and around 4.5-5 PSL.


What PSL faces are the guys who're dating the stacy's and how rare are they?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 13, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> What PSL faces are the guys who're dating the stacy's and how rare are they?


Around 5.5 PSL from what I've seen. NW0 white guys who are 6'+ with a good jaw and maxilla.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Around 5.5 PSL from what I've seen. NW0 white guys who are 6'+ with a good jaw and maxilla.


Dang. So it really is the eye area that's most elusive and sets apart the true giga slayers


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 13, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> Dang. So it really is the eye area that's most elusive and sets apart the true giga slayers


No. Most people I've seen with hunter eyes on campus look like school shooter aspies. Surprisingly, all the Chads on my campus just have good bones, hair, collagen, and eyebrows. None of them have hunter eyes JFL.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Strange. Most stacies and htbs I've seen on my campus are dating guys around 6'-6'2" with attractive faces. I've seen like 5 guys who've been around my height in the past month I've been on campus and none of them were walking with a girl. 3/5 of them were black and the other 2 were white and around 4.5-5 PSL.


BCS they are too tall and not social


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Strange. Most stacies and htbs I've seen on my campus are dating guys around 6'-6'2" with attractive faces. I've seen like 5 guys who've been around my height in the past month I've been on campus and none of them were walking with a girl. 3/5 of them were black and the other 2 were white and around 4.5-5 PSL.


 6’-6’2 barefoot or in shoes?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 13, 2021)

nudes said:


> 6’-6’2 barefoot or in shoes?


In shoes.


----------



## klamus (Sep 13, 2021)

changcel said:


> Can I a 5’10” male get away with larping as 6ft?


What do you mean? Saying a false height Out Loud does not Make you Any taller in other peoples eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

grimy said:


> I agree even though most won’t. Height is ALWAYS the first attribute women mention when referencing a guy they like/talking to. “Yeah he’s like 6’4!!” I’ve witnessed this with my own eyes from my sister and her friends + college friends.



I think you’re the first person in this thread that I actually believe has been around women enough to know the truth. It’s self evident when you’re around them enough that all they talk about first and foremost is height and height is ALWAYS the dealbreaker more than anything


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I think you’re the first person in this thread that I actually believe has been around women enough to know the truth. It’s self evident when you’re around them enough that all they talk about first and foremost is height and height is ALWAYS the dealbreaker more than anything


It's because you can't quantify face or frame into a number. If face and frame were as objectively measurable as height was, face would be the first thing they mention and frame would be either second or third depending on the situation.

It's the same reason all those cope height studies about making more money for every inch of height are so common. If the same studies could be made for face or frame, so many people would've been blackpilled. The short Chads I know IRL have no struggles with girls, it's always the 5'9" guy who's an incel facially and thinks he can't get girls because of his height who brings it up.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

changcel said:


> Can I a 5’10” male get away with larping as 6ft?


Not really for the purposes of this PSL conversion chart I made

yes you can say you’re 6’0 and 80% of women will believe you but the actual 6’ flat barefoot guys are the ones who reap the PSL5 benefit because it’s the minimum height to truly be considered tall in dating. Anything less is average to above average by women. That’s why women think 6’ is bare minimum because men starting at 5’9” claim 6 feet every often

I’m almost 6’1 flat barefoot and I claim 6’2 but people who guess my height say I’m nearly 6’4 if they’re short and 6’3 if they’re not, the men who are actually in my height range claim 6’2-6’4 constantly and while they can claim that, they still only get the 6’ to 6’1 PSL advantage

anyways my chart was meant to show what *Barefoot* heights correlate to. If you want to split hairs, 6’0 in the morning without shoes or socks is acceptable to claim Height PSL5 for the purpose of my chart


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

Isnt frame the boobs for men? I remember a study saying that word for word


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> It's because you can't quantify face or frame into a number. If face and frame were as objectively measurable as height was, face would be the first thing they mention and frame would be either second or third depending on the situation. It's the same reason all those cope height studies about making more money for every inch of height. If the same studies could be made for face or frame, so many people would've been blackpilled. The short Chads I know IRL have no struggles with girls, it's always the 5'5" guy who's an incel facially and thinks it's because of his height because of all those studies.


I don’t entirely ageee but respect this take

I still think that height is for women something that men can’t really understand the magnitude of because it’s foreign to us, we don’t care about something other than face as equally like women do between height and face, because being taller is *basically always* a more attractive thing just like having a better eye area or sharper jaw. People who don’t get this tend to be of average height, manlets understand this by their 20s as do somewhat tall and above people like myself, girls will reject manlets constantly over just height and show absolute disgust over short men, and women will excuse a lot if you’re at least 5’11 and will excuse even more past 6’1


----------



## Constantin Denis (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> In shoes.


Then I can say I'm 6'3 lol cause I'm 6'1 barefoot


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 13, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> Then I can say I'm 6'3 lol cause I'm 6'1 barefoot


Ok? Do you have a 5.5 PSL face, white, NW0? Height is the biggest cope unless you're top 0.1% height like 6'9"+ barefoot. No one cares if you're 6'1".


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Isnt frame the boobs for men? I remember a study saying that word for word


That sounds like a fair comparison, something that matters a lot but is clearly secondary to face

my argument is that height is exactly as important to face and isn’t a multiplier it’s something that men don’t understand because we aren’t attracted to anything in women equally other than face, whereas women immediately find tall men much more attractive regardless of face, in a way you could even say face is a multiplier of height because they’re both so necessary to have and if you don’t have one you must have the other


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> Then I can say I'm 6'3 lol cause I'm 6'1 barefoot


Still only gets the benefit of 5.5-6PSL on my chart unless you wear lifts. I corrected for height inflation in my chart, because women expect 6 foot minimum which due to height inflation frauding is 5’10, and I put that as normie because it’s the minimum acceptable barefoot height to not have height be a detractor. 5’11 is the best non chad height and 6’ barefoot is chad because women think you’re 6’2


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Ok? Do you have a 5.5 PSL face, white, NW0? Height is the biggest cope unless you're top 0.1% height like 6'9"+ barefoot. No one cares if you're 6'1".


I’ve had girls say they liked me because I was tall and I’m 6’1, they said I looked 6’3” and that it was sexy to them

I am about 5PSL face when I’m not bloated so I had a good base and 5.5PSL height according to my chart, I’d say the average girls I can get are 5-6 PSL irl

if I had a 4 PSL face I would still get 5 PSL women, but if face stayed the same and I became 5’10 I would be with normie beckies


----------



## Constantin Denis (Sep 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Ok? Do you have a 5.5 PSL face, white, NW0? Height is the biggest cope unless you're top 0.1% height like 6'9"+ barefoot. No one cares if you're 6'1".


Mogging most men at 6'1 helps for sure. I'd kms if I were 5'7 probably not a nw0 hairline but neither nw1 so it's fine


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> Mogging most men at 6'1 helps for sure. I'd kms if I were 5'7 probably not a nw0 hairline but neither nw1 so it's fine


Mogging other men with your height is part of the reason height is so important. Being stronger and wider is cool and does mog but being taller is the biggest mog because it makes other men look tiny, and women love big men

seriously, 6+ PSL women would pick a 6’4 linebacker with an okay face over a 5’10 Timothee chamalet 4 times out of 5


----------



## .👽. (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Still only gets the benefit of 5.5-6PSL on my chart unless you wear lifts. I corrected for height inflation in my chart, because women expect 6 foot minimum which due to height inflation frauding is 5’10, and I put that as normie because it’s the minimum acceptable barefoot height to not have height be a detractor. 5’11 is the best non chad height and 6’ barefoot is chad because women think you’re 6’2


height is cope but when i visit my manlet family they always talk about my height. doesn't mean that girls find it sexually attractive. face is 80%, height 15%, rest is your personality lol


----------



## John124 (Sep 13, 2021)

lack of failos + above average across the board > imbalanced heightmaxxed/facemaxxed/dickmaxxed/wealthmaxxed etc.


----------



## fogdart (Sep 13, 2021)

I think how height affects your attractiveness is kinda subjective. After 5’9”, face matters more to most girls, than height. Also, height matters more in IRL settings like clubs etc but for online dating it’s all about your face and body/frame.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> height is cope but when i visit my manlet family they always talk about my height. doesn't mean that girls find it sexually attractive. face is 80%, height 15%, rest is your personality lol


How tall are you unfrauded and barefoot tho? I’ve loved the first part of college at 5’9” and my spurt at 19 got me to 6’1, nothing changed otherwise but I suddenly got girls saying I was attractive, before I was invisible and small

I don’t think it’s something you can put into percentages, it’s not like attraction is 50% face 50% height or whatever, it’s that it’s a separate PSL rating that subconsciously makes you more attractive, the same way face does and voice and personality and frame does, it’s just that face is equal to height in importance, it doesn’t mean that being really tall and being really ugly cancels out to normie

think of it like a RPG character that is level 80 in wizard shit but level 25 in fighting hand to hand, vs a character that is level 50 in both, the first one will be really strong with monsters that are weak to magic and weak against ones who aren’t. The other one will do kind of average against either. If magic weak monsters are women who respond to height and those weak to hand to hand combat is women who respond to face, the first guy will luck out with hot girls who love height and repulsive to those who hate his face, and the other guy will be kinda normie to everybody

it’s a bad metaphor but it’s hard to put into words how attraction physically works


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

John124 said:


> lack of failos + above average across the board > imbalanced heightmaxxed/facemaxxed/dickmaxxed/wealthmaxxed etc.


Somewhat agree but normie face and chad height is comparable to chadlite height and face


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 13, 2021)

@OldVirgin come here asap if you want something to laugh 😂. This nigga saying 5’9-5’10 = PSL4 😂😂😂


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 13, 2021)

Height is far much away important then face

Of course face objectively increase attractive then height

BUT.

ONLY Chad and chadlite face can make up for being 5'8 and below but it's like 0.012% lol?

Most people here just born with average face, they WILL need height.

There is so many thing you can do about your face, but not your height.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

fogdart said:


> I think how height affects your attractiveness is kinda subjective. After 5’9”, face matters more to most girls, than height. Also, height matters more in IRL settings like clubs etc but for online dating it’s all about your face and body/frame.


Height doesn’t have a cutoff where it becomes less important. If it did it’s about at 6’4 where any taller doesn’t really make you hotter to them because you’re already a massive giant and tower over all other men and make them feel small and feminine. 5’9” is very far from that cutoff since 5’9 will not make many or possibly any women respond positively to your height and for every inch taller you become more attractive to them


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 13, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin come here asap if you want something to laugh 😂. This nigga saying 5’9-5’10 = PSL4 😂😂😂


lmao at those height copers are everywhere. i am 5'9 and always walk barefoot and never feel short. Probably because of my frame and Stallone tier face


----------



## .👽. (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> How tall are you unfrauded and barefoot tho? I’ve loved the first part of college at 5’9” and my spurt at 19 got me to 6’1, nothing changed otherwise but I suddenly got girls saying I was attractive, before I was invisible and small
> 
> I don’t think it’s something you can put into percentages, it’s not like attraction is 50% face 50% height or whatever, it’s that it’s a separate PSL rating that subconsciously makes you more attractive, the same way face does and voice and personality and frame does, it’s just that face is equal to height in importance, it doesn’t mean that being really tall and being really ugly cancels out to normie
> 
> ...


height isnt attractive alone. its just a musthave. its like tires if a car. you can own a ferrari (psl8) but without tires (height, dick etc) you cant drive (slay). 

im 190cm, on my passport it says 192cm jfl but 190 sounds better. im still in puberty tho, soon 15yo


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin come here asap if you want something to laugh 😂. This nigga saying 5’9-5’10 = PSL4 😂😂😂


Do you think it should be higher or lower? 5’10 is really fucking normie height


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> height isnt attractive alone. its just a musthave. its like tires if a car. you can own a ferrari (psl8) but without tires (height, dick etc) you cant drive (slay).
> 
> im 190cm, on my passport it says 192cm jfl but 190 sounds better. im still in puberty tho, soon 15yo


Disagree height alone is very attractive but won’t be if you’re ugly. But if you’re somewhat attractive it will make you much more attractive at 192cm, it’s a huge advantage and as you get older you will realize

I concede that young women don’t care about height as much but in your 20s you’ll thank god for your height


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> lmao at those height copers are everywhere. i am 5'9 and always walk barefoot and never feel short. Probably because of my frame and Stallone tier face


My face is same PSL on this chart as my height, like I said I went from 5’9 to 6’1 years ago and became much more attractive to women immediately. No cope I just understand how women work and vast majority care about height more than everything other than face but even then sometimes even more than face 

5’9 doesn’t make you feel short but let me say this, I doubt you ever feel *tall*, it’s not about not only not being short but also about being tall, women don’t have a positive reaction just because you’re not-short, they only have a positive one to tallness which starts between 5’11 and 6’ and goes up exponentially per inch


----------



## .👽. (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Disagree height alone is very attractive but won’t be if you’re ugly. But if you’re somewhat attractive it will make you much more attractive at 192cm, it’s a huge advantage and as you get older you will realize
> 
> I concede that young women don’t care about height as much but in your 20s you’ll thank god for your height


my tall 4psl friends don't get that much pussy tbh, for Girls its just important to BE TALLER THAN THEM. i have a short (175cm tops)ethnic friend who is like 5psl and hes really outgoing and cool, gets alot of pussy (average girls tho). and i know a short (175cm tops) asian guy who parties alot and is stylemaxxed, hes a slayer too.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> my tall 4psl friends don't get that much pussy tbh, for Girls its just important to BE TALLER THAN THEM. i have a short (175cm tops)ethnic friend who is like 5psl and hes really outgoing and cool, gets alot of pussy (average girls tho). and i know a short (175cm tops) asian guy who parties alot and is stylemaxxed, hes a slayer too.


Will work at your age but when you’re older in college age situations you will suddenly become much more attractive than your friends. Just saying, wait and see, height matters more over time since young women seem to value face more

girls 18+ start caring about height, I know so many girls who broke up with their high school sweetheart when they went to college because he was 5’8 and cute but they met a 6’1 and cute guy and they are more mature and preferred a “real man”. Height is one of the most dimorphic traits if not the most dimorphic even more than jawline


----------



## loksr (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something
> 
> Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important
> 
> ...


You have it backwards, as long as your height is average range or more, then frame is INFINITELY more important. The actual equivalent to tits and ass is SHOULDER WIDTH (aka frame) and that’s backed by studies

A tall guy with a small frame is a niche, not universally attractive. Average height guy with broad shoulders is going to be pretty universally attractive (all of this is assuming face is good enough of course)

to get away with tall + small frame you pretty much have to fall into the “skinny white boy with drug problem” niche and have a decent face

obviously short + small frame is over unless you’re a giga prettyboy


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> My face is same PSL on this chart as my height, like I said I went from 5’9 to 6’1 years ago and became much more attractive to women immediately. No cope I just understand how women work and vast majority care about height more than everything other than face but even then sometimes even more than face
> 
> 5’9 doesn’t make you feel short but let me say this, I doubt you ever feel *tall*, it’s not about not only not being short but also about being tall, women don’t have a positive reaction just because you’re not-short, they only have a positive one to tallness which starts between 5’11 and 6’ and goes up exponentially per inch


almost everyone is lying on this forum btw. I met @subhuman incel irl, he claimed 5'11 but we were the same height and i was wearing flats. So many who claim 6'1 are prob 5'11 max


----------



## fogdart (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Height doesn’t have a cutoff where it becomes less important. If it did it’s about at 6’4 where any taller doesn’t really make you hotter to them because you’re already a massive giant and tower over all other men and make them feel small and feminine. 5’9” is very far from that cutoff since 5’9 will not make many or possibly any women respond positively to your height and for every inch taller you become more attractive to them


At 5'9" plus height becomes less important to your dating success because most women will not dismiss you for your height alone. We will all agree that a lot of women will not date a 5'5" man even if he has Chad tier face so it is safe to say that height is more important for a man's dating success at 5'5" than at 5'10". I also think that height becomes a significant halo at 6'2 - 6'6" - even then, I think most women will choose a 5'10" over a 6'6" normie.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 13, 2021)

me need LL


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 13, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> almost everyone is lying on this forum btw. I met @subhuman incel irl, he claimed 5'11 but we were the same height and i was wearing flats. So many who claim 6'1 are prob 5'11 max


True i was lying about my height. But later i realized being 5’9 is actually more attractive to women and now im happy with my height. I got brainwashed by so many height copers in this forum.


----------



## mogstar (Sep 13, 2021)

@delphabot why do u think Portugal is an outlier country ? Because there are so many manlets here ?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> That sounds like a fair comparison, something that matters a lot but is clearly secondary to face
> 
> my argument is that height is exactly as important to face and isn’t a multiplier it’s something that men don’t understand because we aren’t attracted to anything in women equally other than face, whereas women immediately find tall men much more attractive regardless of face, in a way you could even say face is a multiplier of height because they’re both so necessary to have and if you don’t have one you must have the other


Isnt frame and reach what women look for in height in the first place? Those are the fighting success traits that come when described for height (big, powerful, towering, etc). Take someone with the same face, make him 6'2 with 5'6 wingspan and narrow frame vs 5'6 and 6'2 wingspan and wide frame. I cant really see height doing anything if youre not wide with long arms tbh, it definitely creates the difference between lanklet and imposing.


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 13, 2021)

My friend who is 170cm, all woman think he is 190 because he got 177cm wingspan









Your browser is not able to display this video.






While most of 170cm looks like this













It's all about arm length.


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Isnt frame and reach what women look for in height in the first place? Those are the fighting success traits that come when described for height (big, powerful, towering, etc). Take someone with the same face, make him 6'2 with 5'6 wingspan and narrow frame vs 5'6 and 6'2 wingspan and wide frame. I cant really see height doing anything if youre not wide with long arms tbh, it definitely creates the difference between lanklet and imposing.



But the lanklet still mog the Manlet tho

If both are normal frame

The lanklet can use roids and hit the gym to be normal

The Manlet what u gonna do?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> But the lanklet still mog the Manlet tho
> 
> If both are normal frame
> 
> ...


Thats not similar to the logic i used. No shit if you make two things the same and one thing better the dude with the better quality would win out. Thing is though, the lanklet with normal frame wont get halo nor failo, you can see how much more determining frame is than height. Also if the manlet roids he'll prob have a better physique due to smaller waist/hips anyways


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Thats not similar to the logic i used. No shit if you make two things the same and one thing better the dude with the better quality would win out. Thing is though, the lanklet with normal frame wont get halo nor failo, you can see how much more determining frame is than height. Also if the manlet roids he'll prob have a better physique due to smaller waist/hips anyways



2 tinder bio

"I'm 5'4 with long arm and wide shoulder's, I have a good frame"

"I'm 6'0"

All woman will choose 6'0 guy


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> 2 tinder bio
> 
> "I'm 5'4 with long arm and wide shoulder's, I have a good frame"
> 
> ...


What about no bio and pics instead? Who will women choose? Also 5'4 with those is virtually impossible jfl

Thing is, tall people will tend to have wider shoulders and longer arms, like 90% of the time. But outliers for manlets who have those will also share the same benefits i believe


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Isnt frame and reach what women look for in height in the first place? Those are the fighting success traits that come when described for height (big, powerful, towering, etc). Take someone with the same face, make him 6'2 with 5'6 wingspan and narrow frame vs 5'6 and 6'2 wingspan and wide frame. I cant really see height doing anything if youre not wide with long arms tbh, it definitely creates the difference between lanklet and imposing.


Height is more important than frame and even 6’2 lanklets have an inch for inch better frame than average 5’9 guy

wingspan is usually similar or longer than height, you will be hard pressed to find tall men with negative ape indices so even if this theory was true (it’s not, women don’t GAF about wingspan) it’s not a real life scenario. 99% of men will have a wingspan 1 inch less than their height or longer anyways, vast majority of men are 2 to 3 inches wider wingspan than their height. In fact lanklets usually have massive wingspans compared to height


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> What about no bio and pics instead? Who will women choose? Also 5'4 with those is virtually impossible jfl
> 
> Thing is, tall people will tend to have wider shoulders and longer arms, like 90% of the time. But outliers for manlets who have those will also share the same benefits i believe


They will choose the 5’4” man until they ask how tall he is later and then ghost him and if he shows up to the date without telling them they’ll walk out or stay and let him pay and then ghost him

99% of women ask for height before first date


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> My friend who is 170cm, all woman think he is 190 because he got 177cm wingspan
> 
> View attachment 1315141
> View attachment 1315137
> ...


Your friend actually looks really short to me


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @delphabot why do u think Portugal is an outlier country ? Because there are so many manlets here ?


Average height there is 173 for young men. Netherlands is another outlier since they are 182 (not 184 since that’s a frauded height, most good studies show 182-183 for young men, but they’re still giants compared to rest of Europe)


----------



## mogstar (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Average height there is 173 for young men. Netherlands is another outlier since they are 182 (not 184 since that’s a frauded height, most good studies show 182-183 for young men, but they’re still giants compared to rest of Europe)


Im 195 cm tall and still an incel fuark


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Your friend actually looks really short to me



I doubt that most girls will know he is 170cm


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

loksr said:


> You have it backwards, as long as your height is average range or more, then frame is INFINITELY more important. The actual equivalent to tits and ass is SHOULDER WIDTH (aka frame) and that’s backed by studies
> 
> A tall guy with a small frame is a niche, not universally attractive. Average height guy with broad shoulders is going to be pretty universally attractive (all of this is assuming face is good enough of course)
> 
> ...


Average tall guy has a great frame

calling all tall guys lanklets and assuming they all are is cope

most tall men also have massive frame

height is by far more important since you will probably have a massive frame next to manlets who think they have a great frame but actually are just too compact to look lanklet


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> I doubt that most girls will know he is 170cm


They’ll know once they meet him


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Height is more important than frame and even 6’2 lanklets have an inch for inch better frame than average 5’9 guy
> 
> wingspan is usually similar or longer than height, you will be hard pressed to find tall men with negative ape indices so even if this theory was true (it’s not, women don’t GAF about wingspan) it’s not a real life scenario. 99% of men will have a wingspan 1 inch less than their height or longer anyways, vast majority of men are 2 to 3 inches wider wingspan than their height. In fact lanklets usually have massive wingspans compared to height


Thing is, im not talking about averages, my point is is that when girls talk about height they subconsciously mean frame and wingspan. Its the shit that actually creates sexual attraction, can height stand on its own with narrow shoulders and long arms? No its a joke. What im saying is for the likely scenario of a 5'8 guy having 6'-6'1 wingspan and broad shoulders, they will def have the same benefits as someone 6' and 6'1 wingspan. You notice how black smv is higher than whites even tho theyre shorter and usually uglier? Their broad shoulders and narrow hips with long arms creates the raw sexual attraction that women desire. Not muh propaganda either white women would fuck the slaves back in the day too and kept it secret.


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Thing is, im not talking about averages, my point is is that when girls talk about height they subconsciously mean frame and wingspan. Its the shit that actually creates sexual attraction, can height stand on its own with narrow shoulders and long arms? No its a joke. What im saying is for the likely scenario of a 5'8 guy having 6'-6'1 wingspan and broad shoulders, they will def have the same benefits as someone 6' and 6'1 wingspan. You notice how black smv is higher than whites even tho theyre shorter and usually uglier? Their broad shoulders and narrow hips with long arms creates the raw sexual attraction that women desire. Not muh propaganda either white women would fuck the slaves back in the day too and kept it secret.



So LL is a cope arm length and shoulder lenthening 
Is ideal


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> So LL is a cope arm length and shoulder lenthening
> Is ideal


mayb


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something
> 
> Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important
> 
> ...


I am 6ft and am still hated by women jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Thing is, im not talking about averages, my point is is that when girls talk about height they subconsciously mean frame and wingspan. Its the shit that actually creates sexual attraction, can height stand on its own with narrow shoulders and long arms? No its a joke. What im saying is for the likely scenario of a 5'8 guy having 6'-6'1 wingspan and broad shoulders, they will def have the same benefits as someone 6' and 6'1 wingspan. You notice how black smv is higher than whites even tho theyre shorter and usually uglier? Their broad shoulders and narrow hips with long arms creates the raw sexual attraction that women desire. Not muh propaganda either white women would fuck the slaves back in the day too and kept it secret.


This is weird ass shit I tell you what

none of this is remotely true


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> This is weird ass shit I tell you what
> 
> none of this is remotely true


cuz u live in albania, no one wants to go there roflll
only usa is relevant


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> cuz u live in albania, no one wants to go there roflll
> only usa is relevant



Ur acting like average short man have long arm and good frame


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Ur acting like average short man have long arm and good frame


except i didnt say that ever


----------



## user47283 (Sep 14, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something
> 
> Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important
> 
> ...


Leg lengthening 2022


----------



## loksr (Sep 14, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Average tall guy has a great frame
> 
> calling all tall guys lanklets and assuming they all are is cope
> 
> ...


Not even close

Many many many lanklets out there, average tall guy is not tall and wide framed, that’s pure fantasy. At best the average tall guy has average frame which since he’s taller will likely look smaller, and at worst he’s flightreacts or some shit.

Average height guy with wide frame > tall guy with bad frame and potentially even tall guy with average frame depending on the girl.

Height alone will never ever save you regardless of copes, frame mogs height girls just don’t consciously know that, they ALWAYS instinctually know it though. Think about the #1 reason girls say they like height, “it makes me feel so small teehee” you think skeletor makes her feel small? Keep dreaming


----------



## user47283 (Sep 14, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something
> 
> Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important
> 
> ...


Cope , only with a shit face do u need to be some 6’5 freak. 5’9 and up is fine as long as ur cute


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 14, 2021)

Hear me out.
A pretty face is much more rare than being tall.

*Face matters more for slaying. Height matters more for relationship / betabuxx.*
A 6'3'' guy with a normie face will have a good percentage of women wanting to get into a relationship with him just because he is tall and she can show off to her friends.

For slaying a lot of women, face is everything and a good height helps too.


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 14, 2021)

delphabot said:


> 6’5-6’6’ = PSL8


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 14, 2021)

loksr said:


> Not even close
> 
> Many many many lanklets out there, average tall guy is not tall and wide framed, that’s pure fantasy. At best the average tall guy has average frame which since he’s taller will likely look smaller, and at worst he’s flightreacts or some shit.
> 
> ...


Ye and notice how the tall guys without wide frame are viewed as creepy people/nerds? Frame is what makes a man, there are many foids taller than men, but rare as fuck for a foid to be wider, maybe possible if the dude is like sub 5' or has some deformity


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 14, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> lmao at those height copers are everywhere. i am 5'9 and always walk barefoot and never feel short. Probably because of my frame and Stallone tier face


sounds like cope. i have 23 inch bideltoid and 5'9 height, i feel short.

are you in india or smth ?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 14, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> sounds like cope. i have 23 inch bideltoid and 5'9 height, i feel short.
> 
> are you in india or smth ?





Renaissance.Chad said:


> Hear me out.
> A pretty face is much more rare than being tall.
> 
> *Face matters more for slaying. Height matters more for relationship / betabuxx.*
> ...


That is correct. 5'9 wide framed muscular Stallone with masculine face will make pussy wet for ons. Lanky 6'6 normie is great for relationship.
@copingvolcel is 6'6 and confirmed it.
@subhuman incel


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 14, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> sounds like cope. i have 23 inch bideltoid and 5'9 height, i feel short.
> 
> are you in india or smth ?


Avg where i live is 177 cm, just never felt short at 174-175 cm whereas its manlet tier on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Ye and notice how the tall guys without wide frame are viewed as creepy people/nerds? Frame is what makes a man, there are many foids taller than men, but rare as fuck for a foid to be wider, maybe possible if the dude is like sub 5' or has some deformity





> expand...


That is correct. 5'9 wide framed muscular Stallone with masculine face will make pussy wet for ons. Lanky 6'6 normie is great for relationship.
@



@copingvolcel is 6'6 and confirmed it.
@



@subhuman incel


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 14, 2021)

loksr said:


> Not even close
> 
> Many many many lanklets out there, average tall guy is not tall and wide framed, that’s pure fantasy. At best the average tall guy has average frame which since he’s taller will likely look smaller, and at worst he’s flightreacts or some shit.
> 
> ...





chinpilled said:


> Cope , only with a shit face do u need to be some 6’5 freak. 5’9 and up is fine as long as ur cute


That is correct. 5'9 wide framed muscular Stallone with masculine face will make pussy wet for ons. Lanky 6'6 normie is great for relationship.
@copingvolcel is 6'6 and confirmed it.
@subhuman incel


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 14, 2021)

It’s not like the only options are 5’9” big frame and big muscles and 6’6 lanklet jfl (also many women would prefer the lanklet for height alone ), there are millions of men 5’11-6’4 with amazing builds and who are absolutely the ideal man that women want

talking in extremes is a good way to cope around the fact that there are proportionally just as many attractive and wide framed tall men as there are manlets or normies, you are all taking 6’6 but a realistic common height range is 6’ to 6’2 which makes up 10% of western men, in some countries like the Netherlands it’s more like 40% of men, half of them probably have a good body and good frame just like normies and manlets do. That 5% of the western male gene pool is the sweet spot that actually exists, don’t try to avoid it by talking in extremes about 6’6 hypothetical lanklets 

I know the height pill is depressing for those who aren’t tall but use it as an excuse to start wearing lifts or get some confidence if you are tall, tallness as you get older is the most important aspect and actually becomes more important than face by late 20s for women


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 14, 2021)

Also wanted to say that the height pill is one of the harsher truths because it’s *another* attraction variable and it’s already hard to swallow the truth of how much face matters, some people here are super ass  about height because they’re 5’9” and know they can’t change their height and the easiest cope is “well 5’9” is a cutoff height above that it doesn’t matter or is a multiplier”, that would be as stupid as saying “face doesn’t matter above 4PSL it’s all about personality and shit”

I know it’s fucking rough but anyone who has been around women for long enough knows that they love tall men and that taller is only better within reason


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 14, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Also wanted to say that the height pill is one of the harsher truths because it’s *another* attraction variable and it’s already hard to swallow the truth of how much face matters, some people here are super ass  about height because they’re 5’9” and know they can’t change their height and the easiest cope is “well 5’9” is a cutoff height above that it doesn’t matter or is a multiplier”, that would be as stupid as saying “face doesn’t matter above 4PSL it’s all about personality and shit”
> 
> I know it’s fucking rough but anyone who has been around women for long enough knows that they love tall men and that taller is only better within reason



Why are you seem obsessed about being tall?


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Sep 14, 2021)

5’4 Latino niggas with 7 kids from 3 different baby moms looking at this:😐


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 15, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Why are you seem obsessed about being tall?


Why is everyone here obsessed about being facially ugly/hot? Really dumb question on a looksmaxxing forum

I’m not obsessed I’m just trying to change the dialogue here that height is a multiplier of looks or that height is okay if you’re at least average. Neither of these things are true and they’re spouted here by short or average copers who are  about the real world necessity and attractability of raw height



🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> 5’4 Latino niggas with 7 kids from 3 different baby moms looking at this:😐



cope, they’re also sleeping around with fat 4’11” Latinas in their 30s usually 

most chad Latinos of mixed race are at least tall for their race, like 5’8 and above, which for them is like being 6’0 for a white European since they just are much shorter on average. I don’t doubt 5’9 is a slayer height in Mexico or whatever


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 15, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Why is everyone here obsessed about being facially ugly/hot? Really dumb question on a looksmaxxing forum
> 
> I’m not obsessed I’m just trying to change the dialogue here that height is a multiplier of looks or that height is okay if you’re at least average. Neither of these things are true and they’re spouted here by short or average copers who are  about the real world necessity and attractability of raw height
> 
> ...



Do you think someone will read your whole essay?


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 15, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Do you think someone will read your whole essay?


They have  that’s why there’s 100 posts in this thread discussing this topic furiously back and forth

Are you short and offended or some shit?


----------



## AtlasTH (Sep 15, 2021)

delphabot said:


> They have  that’s why there’s 100 posts in this thread discussing this topic furiously back and forth
> 
> Are you short and offended or some shit?



No, I just feel cringe you are writing essay like literally every post and acting like hundred of people is reading it right now when literally no one care.


----------



## pakipassion (Sep 15, 2021)

women like men taller than them , this is basic natural wiring in them in term of height , but problem is that because of better nutrition and health facilities women are growing taller and they also wear heels so with 5 ft 5 bare foot , you have this 3 inches heel that take it to 5 ft 8 and guy have to be couple of inches an this will take desirable height to 5 ft 11.

So height cuttoff has become lot tougher than it was actually .

Personally to me beyond 6 ft its quite redundent.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 15, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> No, I just feel cringe you are writing essay like literally every post and acting like hundred of people is reading it right now when literally no one care.


you care enough to post three times about how much you don’t care


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 15, 2021)

pakipassion said:


> women like men taller than them , this is basic natural wiring in them in term of height , but problem is that because of better nutrition and health facilities women are growing taller and they also wear heels so with 5 ft 5 bare foot , you have this 3 inches heel that take it to 5 ft 8 and guy have to be couple of inches an this will take desirable height to 5 ft 11.
> 
> So height cuttoff has become lot tougher than it was actually .
> 
> Personally to me beyond 6 ft its quite redundent.


To you it is, but you’re also not a woman and you have to take an L like I’ve learned to and realize that logic doesn’t work when it comes to things like height

I agree about 5’11 being the height at which desire starts but I disagree that 6’ is redundant, girls go crazy over men who are at least 6’ and even crazier over men that are at least 6’2


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Sep 15, 2021)

delphabot said:


> My face is same PSL on this chart as my height, like I said I went from 5’9 to 6’1 years ago and became much more attractive to women immediately.


This doesn't necessarily prove anything. When I had severe acne during puberty and then my face cleared up at 16, all of a sudden I went from being treated like crap and having no female friends, to getting a little bit of interest and attention from females. Water = wet. You got more attractive, and you also got more girls interested in you. How do we know the difference wouldn't have been even bigger if you went up one and a half standard deviations in facial attractiveness as well?


delphabot said:


> seem to value face more
> 
> girls 18+ start caring about height, I know so many girls who broke up with their high school sweetheart when they went to college because he was 5’8 and cute but they met a 6’1 and cute guy and they are more mature and preferred a “real man”. Height is one of the most dimorphic traits if not the most dimorphic even more than jawline


Were the 5'8" and 6'1" guys equally facially attractive? How TF could you know "so many girls" like this, 6'1" and 5 PSL (cute) is GIGARARE irl. Like top 5% at least, and I go to college, I almost never see guys like this. I don't know what sort of CHAD land people are living in on this forum where "Cute" 6'1' guys are some sort of abundant resource that any girl can LTR.


Anyway, I mostly agree with this thread actually, but I think you have to combine height + frame + muscles before it starts being equal to face.


I come from a very tall family...
I have a cousin who is 6'6" 4 PSl but he's a college basketball player, gymcelled, he has a legit Stacy GF. Another 6'4" cousin who's a swimmer so good physique, again, very hot girlfriend. But all of my male family members who are just normie face + tall don't seem to be slaying like crazy or getting Stacy. They seem to go through dry spells and have LTR with Beckys just like any other Normie.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 27, 2021)

Deleted member 13409 said:


> Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something
> 
> Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important
> 
> ...


retards here think face is the only part of looks. 
Even clothing is unironically part of looks


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 27, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> 2 tinder bio
> 
> "I'm 5'4 with long arm and wide shoulder's, I have a good frame"
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Oct 24, 2021)

i’m 5’8 and proud


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 23, 2021)

Is that why hailey bieber left shawn mendes (6'3 height) for justin bieber (5'9 height)? Justin Bieber is more attractive facially than shawn mendes, hence face is more important. Imo as long as you're average height, you shouldn't worry about it fr


----------



## .👽. (Nov 23, 2021)

Henry77 said:


> Is that why hailey bieber left shawn mendes (6'3 height) for justin bieber (5'9 height)? Justin Bieber is more attractive facially than shawn mendes, hence face is more important. Imo as long as you're average height, you shouldn't worry about it fr


imo mendes mogs bieber hard.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 23, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> lmao at those height copers are everywhere. i am 5'9 and always walk barefoot and never feel short. Probably because of my frame and Stallone tier face


jfl at saying you have a stallone tier face, facecopers are retarded.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> It's because you can't quantify face or frame into a number. If face and frame were as objectively measurable as height was, face would be the first thing they mention and frame would be either second or third depending on the situation.
> 
> It's the same reason all those cope height studies about making more money for every inch of height are so common. If the same studies could be made for face or frame, so many people would've been blackpilled. The short Chads I know IRL have no struggles with girls, it's always the 5'9" guy who's an incel facially and thinks he can't get girls because of his height who brings it up.


There have also been studies on facial attractiveness and frame, it's just that it's more subjective on what features are considered attractive. I personally think it's about equal between height/frame and face.

(I don't consider frame as an entirely different thing to height, many people just simply frame to how wide your shoulders are, not knowing limb length would also have an effect.)

The thing is, most 5'9 guys are close to average height, and most likely average facially too. It's annoying hearing about 5'9 dudes whining about being short. But they would likely benefit immensely if they were either given a Chad face or 5 more inches. they would likely benefit the same amount in either scenario.

The short Chads you are talking about however don't really exist. I think you can be short and attractive, but in order to be a Chad you need to have the full package. It would be like saying. "Buggered nose Chad" or "Narrow jaw Chad." Those 2 failos automatically drop you to Chadlite at a minimum. And so would being shorter than 6' if you want to be a Chad. And if you go underneath the 5'7-5'9 range you will find it hard to get a girl no matter how attractive you are. You need a minimum amount of height for a woman to consider you attractive in almost every case.


LooksOverAll said:


> Strange. Most stacies and htbs I've seen on my campus are dating guys around 6'-6'2" with attractive faces. I've seen like 5 guys who've been around my height in the past month I've been on campus and none of them were walking with a girl. 3/5 of them were black and the other 2 were white and around 4.5-5 PSL.


Like in the OP's original post. 6'2 is still PSL6. Which is considered chad. And you are pretty much plateaus after that.


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Nov 23, 2021)

agreed!


----------



## user47283 (Nov 23, 2021)

Deleted member 13409 said:


> Height to women is like boobs and ass to men, an average looking woman with a fat ass and big tits will be sexually attractive anyways but a beautiful woman with a bad body is a lot less attractive. Same with height in men, it’s a completely separate variable of attraction that is not a multiplier of looks, dumbasses who cope still post thisbut instead is one of the two major points of attraction men have as an asset along with face. Frame is good but is kind of a piece of the whole height variable and is a lot less important than height unless you have massive hips and small shoulders or something
> 
> Women talk about height so much with each other because it’s like men discussing how big a girl’s ass is, but even more important
> 
> ...


True but frame is very important . Two guys can be 6ft and one who has broad shoulders, big rib cage, big hands is going to be seen as way more attractive


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 23, 2021)

OverSinceBirth said:


> There have also been studies on facial attractiveness and frame, it's just that it's more subjective on what features are considered attractive. I personally think it's about equal between height/frame and face.
> 
> (I don't consider frame as an entirely different thing to height, many people just simply frame to how wide your shoulders are, not knowing limb length would also have an effect.)
> 
> ...


i am 166 cm and mexican. never had problems with girls
obviously my face makes the deal


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 24, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> i am 166 cm and mexican. never had problems with girls
> obviously my face makes the deal


Height doesn't matter as much for Latinos for some reason.


----------

